# Hindi: Devanagari script



## Yuribear

Hi... I am learning Hindi and I would like to be able to write it on my pc. Do you know how or where can I get the devanagari script to upload it to my pc's keyboard settings?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Yuribear, I've been having the same problem with the bengali script. If you have your windows XP(or whatever version you have) cd rom you need to install the other language scripts(right to left languages but this also includes indic even though it's written left to right.). I hope linking to other forums is allowed on this website,especially since the one I'm referring you to deals with a completely different subject! This page on anothersubcontinent.com should be of use to you:http://www.anothersubcontinent.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3804
Hope that helps. If you're able to install and type Devanagari would you describe what steps you took(even though the site already has ample instructions) since all my attempts have been fruitless with bengali(though this is probably due to my horrible computer skills and the fact that I still have to search for my windows XP cd rom.)

Also I believe all the ones released online are beta versions because it's been particularly difficult to include the yuktakhar(juktoakhors, which are conjunct consonants,counted as separate letters) since the number can reach well over 100 for bengali though in regular writing/speech most words fit in with relatively few conjuncts.. 

Hmm, After searching up on wikipedia, it seems that a Devanagari keyboard has been released in India.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devanagari They've yet to do this for other indic languages...but as I said before I think bengali and the others have more conjunct letters..


----------



## Yuribear

Daniavad Jhorer!..... let me try and I will get back to you once I have it working.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

No problem Yuribear. By the way, it's Dhannyavad(aspirated th is the sound of the "Dh" like in the word "this" but aspirated(puff of air accompanies the sound).


----------



## Pivra

Jhorer... talking about the Dh... to u know the movie Dhoom.... (its bollywood...)lol

nice.. ppl wanna learn an Indic language


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Pivra, I must have seen it at one point or another. For sure, I'll recognize the songs!:roll:


----------



## Pivra

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Pivra, I must have seen it at one point or another. For sure, I'll recognize the songs!:roll:


 
 its the movie with motorbile riders.... the song is like

dhoom machale dhoom machale dhoom... lol...


----------



## panjabigator

Just wanted to let you guys know about the amazing program I use called Baraha.  It allows me to transliterate between ANY indic script (except the modified Arabic one used for Urdu).  It's free and you can find it here:
http://www.baraha.com/baraha70.htm


----------



## linguist786

Pivra said:
			
		

> its the movie with motorbile riders.... the song is like
> 
> dhoom machale dhoom machale dhoom... lol...


héhé.. yes. i've watched it. I've probably watched every one you can mention! 

Out of all of them i think the best one has to be Bhaagbaan


----------



## Yuribear

Dear Panjabigator,

Thank you so much for the info. It really works!!!! Jhorer, this program also has Bengali. Go take a look.
Cheers,
Yuribear


----------



## linguist786

Hi people

I installed that "baraha" program - it's great!! But how do i change the language? I don't get it.


----------



## Yuribear

It seems that there are several ways to do it. Probably the easiest way is go down to your task bar, there must be an icon there and right click on the mouse and a menu appears. At the top there is a "language" option, click on the language you want. I guess you just have to play with the program a little bit. That's what I am doing.
Cheers!


----------



## panjabigator

Two ways to change the script.  In the middle section (where you see the transliteration change as you type), right click and change the script.  For the top section, you have to go to view and script over ride.  It works well but there are some kinks...nothing too serious though.  I have found that when transliterating from one script to another, ie Hindi to Panjabi, I find that the Panjabi doesnt look correct because they both the dash underneath the letter, like you would in other scripts to signify halfing the sound.  However Panjabi doesnt use that dash mark.  (The other more common way of halfing a sound in other scripts, including Devanagri, Gujarati, and Bangla, is to write the half letter.  Punjabi uses an "adhhak" to double a sound, but sounds are typically not halfed.


----------



## linguist786

Right brilliant! Thanks people. It's a really cool program!!

oh - another question - is there no way of copy and pasting? it's a shame if it doesn't allow you to do that.


----------



## Yuribear

Hi linguist789,
I actually copy and pasted a frase to a Wpd document and converted it to a pdf file. I guess it depends of the program where you want to copy-paste to.


----------



## linguist786

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Hi linguist789,
> I actually copy and pasted a frase to a Wpd document and converted it to a pdf file. I guess it depends of the program where you want to copy-paste to.


well for example, when i want to copy and paste from there to here (WR) it comes up with a load of weird random Roman letters..


----------



## panjabigator

Right click and click copy.  Here is a site where you can fix broken unicode, although I dont think this is unicode.  Interestingly enough, when I post the text in IE, it doesnt work, but Mozilla is perfect.   But when I usually read websites on Mozilla, there are problems with the short I sound being written properly, whereas IE is always perfect in that.  I have quite figured out why Mozilla is still doing that to me...


----------



## Yuribear

नमस्कर

So far I can see the devanagri script here, let me check if it comes out when I post it...


----------



## Yuribear

Linguist, What I did was to change the language on the icon on the task bar to hindi-unicode, I wrote directly in here and then switch back to English. Try it. Otherwise, as Panjabigator suggests, your unicode might be broken.


----------



## panjabigator

try this for fixing Broken Unicode


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> try this for fixing Broken Unicode


Great!! My God you've helped me so much! I was writing a Hindi translation for my policies on eBay and i had to copy and paste each letter one by one, but now, i don't have to!! Thanks!!

edit - it works for Gujarati too!! héhé.. you're the man!


----------



## panjabigator

**Takes a bow**  
Yeah, the site is very helpful.  THere are a couple Hindi Urdu yahoo groups Im a member of and a lot of times the unicode is messed up.  So that site was like my homepage for a bit!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

panjabigator, Many,Many,Many profuse thanks for providing us with this amazing program! I have been looking for a means to post and test my bengali writing skills out(more on posting..) on the internet but in order to download and install fonts your computer needs to be configured with the Indic(and any other language pack the user desires) language pack and in order to install _that _I need my old Windows XP cd which I seem to have misplaced indefinitely.. linguist, I am using Internet explorer and copying and pasting the font which works perfectly on these forums after I paste it on the space reserved for the title of the thread and then recopy it and paste it on the body of the text. Is there any way I can directly copy the text onto the body of the message? Why would the script appear on the title space but not on the message space and then after copying it from the title space it would appear on the message space...? Strange..(Forgive me if this is a naive newbie question but I am not too proficient with computer knowhow).

¡Muchas Gracias a ti,Yuribear, por crear este hilo que ha resultado ser tan útil!

Here's my first test:
পন্জবিগেটার্কে আমি আমার অন্তরের ধন্য়বাদ জানাতে চাই
PanjabigaTorke(Are the "a"s in your name the short vowel?) aami aamaar antarer dhanYavaad jaanaate chai.
Pronounced: PonjobigeTaarke aami aamaar ontorer dhonnobad jaanaate chai)
In other words, Many many heartfelt thanks,panjabigator.


----------



## panjabigator

No problem folks...all in a days work 

The program is excellent and I have improved my Bangla reading skills a bunch!


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> No problem folks...all in a days work
> 
> The program is excellent and I have improved my Bangla reading skills a bunch!


Me too!! I think I could get used to reading Bengali.. but to be honest, what's the point?! I don't need it - but I could learn it for the hell of it anyway..!

আঈ থিন্ক আঈ কান ওল্সো রাঈত বন্গালী নাঊ!!


----------

